# 3/16 and less CHROME chain rings Post Turn Of The Century



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)

OK this is the last group.

These are CHROME

I will try it here.

If you want one please email me at...

pnfkwfl@yahoo.com

Thank you,

KW Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 7, 2008)

*This one is aluminum*


----------

